# Need some guesses on a morph...



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Christo, Branco, other?????


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

I think we are all going to struggle with the identifying some of these pumilio imports. I have a lot of variability in my basti's and cristo's. Based on your photos and comparing them to my frogs I would say those are all Cristobals. Be interested in other opinions.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I think most of us have not had the opportunity to see correctly labeled frogs...instead, we are seeing people's opinions thrown around, and we are never able to full conclude who is right. At any rate, I found a link that is showing the variation within a population of cristobal...they have the finer spots and finer reticulation. This is what I have thought most cristobal look like...of course, then there is the grey area with the ones that have lots of spots, small-ISH, but not as small as shown. 

However, I would have to think the above frogs are rio branco. I also have seen the variation in color...anything from yellow to red and everything in between. The larger spots and the leg pattern makes me think this.

Here is the link I was referring to...

http://www.geocities.com/frogaddictions/cristobal

Kristen


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

From what i've read and seen of the new imports, I would have to agree with Kristen and also say Rio Branco.

Luke


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

branco


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

these guys must be like the powder blues and patricias. for the frogs in the link to be found w/in 20 ft of each other... the colors are there for christobal and w/ the almost no spotted christos, i just dont know. they also seem to be kinda reticulated as both can be. my brain will explode if i try to think about it anymore. i hate things i cant figure out. man if i had the money and the time i`d be booking a flight and bringin my camera cause this is buggin the &*^* out of me.
from the one pic ive seen the rios have brown legs. i thought mine were brancos but w/ the blue on the legs and the variability of christos....
i just don`t know. you should see some of the ones i`m trying to figure out. one looks just like a blue leg imitator and the other looks like an orange amy. i dont even know what the heck to do w/ them. i don`t think i`ll ever see another one like either of the 2. i have an all blue one, pink and blue that look like offspring a different looking pair is throwing.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> from the one pic ive seen the rios have brown legs. i thought mine were brancos but w/ the blue on the legs and the variability of christos....


Not all rio branco have brown legs...mine actually have very blue legs. With the variation in color of both types, it doesn't seem like coloration does much to help figure them out. Pattern seems to help differentiate them more. Obviously, that can be difficult, as well, since there is a huge grey area. To me, there are some that are clearly one or clearly the other....there are also those that seem like they could swing one way or the other. Above, based on what I've seen since this whole nightmare began, they seem to be rio branco.

Kristen


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

her's some more possible rios????


















the one below is what I assume to be a typical rio.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Do you have a belly shot of that third? Or if you don't have a belly shot, can you tell me what color the belly is? Does it blend into the top being the same or similar color or is it blueish/light colored?

I think the first two are definite rio branco.

Kristen


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

all brancos.....last one slim change of being an uyama 2, but i'd still say branco.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Branco for the first two. Last one I'm leaning towards Branco, however the pattern doesn't look 100% Branco, so it's throwing me off bit.

Luke


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Dave and Luke...I agree completely. The third one is a bit tough, and that is why I asked about the belly...dependant on belly color, I would say either Branco or Uyama river.

Kristen


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Talk about variation. Wow! Those last three that Paul posted are making me scratch my head. I feel pretty confident with most of my Cristos but I may have a couple that need to be re identified. I don't want to hijack this thread but I am finding all of your collective input with this helpful. I will try to post some pics this weekend. Paul, I'll start a new thread if you want.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

nah man, go crazy...that way I have all the info I'm looking for in one spot.

Hijack away................


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

My best guess on guidelines for the new imports is as follows:

Bigger frogs, orange or red body with no or small spots, blue/gray/greenish legs = Isla San Christobal

Bigger frogs, orange or red Body with large spots, or spots run together to form blotching, blue/gray/green legs = Rio Branco

Small frogs, muddy brown body with orange or blue/green patterning on body = Uyama


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I agree with catfur's descriptions. All the pictured frogs look like Brancos to me... which have a greater variation in colors than the christos.

The Uyama IIs always have a muddiness to them... they have patterns and colors similar to the brancos but it looks like someone tried (badly) to paint them all brown lol, giving a "wash" of darker pigment over what would be bright, bold colors in a branco.

Brancos to me are always the blotchy ones... Christobals tend towards the smaller, rounder spotting which in heavily spotted animals gives them an almost finely reticulated look. I have seen some pics of the "yellow" or really pale orange brancos, much like the second frog in the last set of pics.


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

O.K. Hijacked. Here are some pics to add to the discussion

#1 Christobal agreed?
[/img]









#2 Uyama II ?









#3 Unknown presumed odd Christobal









#4 Christo or Rio









I appreciate any opinions to continue refining our knowledge. Or perhaps we'll just resolve to stay confused.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Christo
Rio
Christo
Rio


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

christo
rio
christo
christo

The last one's legs are typical christo leg pattern, on a rio the pattern should be larger blotches that are spaced out more with a chocolate brown color to them.

Just my opinion....so don't quote me as an expert, trust me I'm just as lost as everyone else on these pums.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I see what you mean Paul, the last one is a bit tricky.

Luke


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'd still go with your original determination Luke... to me it looks more like just a finer marked rio branco. The pattern on the legs might throw you, but the pattern to me just looks like a finer pattern of a typical rio, reflecting the finer pattern on the back. Yes, its similar to a christo, but I believe its just reflecting the finer patterning seen on the rest of the animal.

If it was a heavier spotted christo it would look like the animal above it... which looks like a game of connect the dots. The last frogs does not have that distinct connected dot look to it... much more like runny paint lol.

The second frog is not an Uyama II. If it was an Uyama, the body color would be more brown,and all the colors would be dulled out by a brown "wash" over the colors.


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I haven't seen enough Rio's to know all their different characteristics so your opinions are well regarded. I'll go with the following for now:

Christo
Rio
Christo 
Rio


Lance


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

For PAULSCHUMANN's post I think they are all rio's, rio's tend to have bigger black spots on their back.


----------

